# handyman needing work



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

if anyone is in need of some carpentry skills,vinyl siding / soffit work ,painting and texture ,pressure washing,carpet cleaning,lawn maintenance,or whatever please call me for a free estimate.rob 850-855-1529.i have great references and awesome work ethics,not scared of heat or sweat.


----------

